# Mixing black flourite with white pool filter sand? Anyone done this?



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

yes .. and don't!!

I did a 2" base of pool filter sand and 2" of black fluorite.. I am kicking myself for being cheap and mixing them.

Now it looks like I have had a 3 tonne pepper shaker go through my tank. White, black and grey all mixed...

Photos soon... and they suck


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

the right photo is a mix of sand...
What happens is the finer fluorite particles sink and the pool filter sand particles rise. This is inevitable with water changes and overly aggressive power heads / filters.

The left pic is black fluorite only. See the diff?

If I had the $$ I would go completely Onyx Sand.. or Echo Complete (gravel). But I was cheap and will probably throw away $100's in sand to redo that tank.


HTH


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't mixed them, but I put black flourite below white sand gravel and it's been perfect so far. My plants love it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you read the articles section at the top of your page? Lots of good basic info in there. And an article on mixing sand and flourite...http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Sand-Substrate/20/


----------

